

FYI IE9 (probably) won't support WebSockets - nailer

I emailed Eric Lawrence from the IE team to ask. The response:<p>"Sorry, Mike-- The IE team has not made any announcements regarding if/when support for WebSockets will appear in IE.<p>-Eric"<p>Make of this what you will, but it sounds like a probable no to me.
======
mcav
Here's hoping your intuition turns out to be false. WebSockets should be
really easy to implement compared to, say, Canvas.

~~~
necubi
Though it should be noted that Canvas looks like it's also going to be MIA.

~~~
psawaya
About a year ago, they said they were doing "lots of stuff", whatever that
might mean. <http://processingjs.org/blog/?p=77>

------
inimino
It sounds to me like they have made no formal announcement and employees are
forbidden from saying anything that hasn't been formally announced. Neither a
yes nor a no. If they are working on an implementation, they will probably
wait as long as possible before committing to it in public.

------
1010011010
Will IE9 support anything other than only some versions of Windows?

------
pierrefar
That doesn't mean anything really: he's not confirming or denying and there
isn't much to read into.

